# dangerous 'touch voltage'...



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Not sure what it is you want.

Does an entire energised mobile home count? Had to fix that one.

Does a re-hot water bond connection count, as 'lost' electricity fron the house next door tried to find its' way back to the PoCo transformer count? A squirrel had chewed through that PoCo neutral (ACSR).


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

One day I was doing laundry and the washer gave me a heck of a poke when I touched the machine and the copper water pipe. Discovered that the outlet was a general purpose outlet and the bond wire was burned off upstream in another box. Fixed the bond wire and located the ground fault in the washer.
No more shocks.

Now I have seen a lot of lost neutrals and the bonding system gets all dangerous if it getts into the neutral system. IE bond wires become parallel neutrals. Along with the usual voltage problems the boxes and other metals bits get dangerous.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

What about the classic "biting shower"?


----------



## Zaped (Jul 6, 2008)

*.*

thanks. these reports of schock experiences is stuff you can't learn in a book, because no one wrote the book yet. but nevertheless wish there was a book with these kind of experiences, and explanations, put on paper. great learning material.


----------

